# What a pain in the neck



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/02/23/2827546.htm?section=justin


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Apparently it wasn't a pain in the neck since he didn't notice it


----------

